# 55 Gallon update...Jan 26th



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Hey all, first post! Here is my semi-completed 55 gallon paludarium. I need a TON more plants both aquatic and terrain. Getting some fish, and some dart frogs, just haven't decided which type yet:

























Hopefully more pics when it's fully "up and running"


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

nice looking paludarium!

Definately get some Broms in there and you will be set 

Someone else posted a similar tank with some questions the other day. Be sure when you put in fish that you get non-frog-liking-to-eat-fish (yes, that is a technical term  ). They will pick at the toes and legs of swimming frogs.

Cant wait to see some pics of the final tank! Good luck with it!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Looks good... stuff it with moss like a turky sandwich!Then itll be sat....set.


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Added a BUNCH of plants today. Tank is pretty much done in my eyes:








LEFT








MIDDLE








RIGHT


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I never thought of using the egg crate for what it is made for. Does it make your lights noticeably brighter?


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Well, I am sure it makes them a bit brighter due to the fact that white is a reflective color, and it's not passing through glass before it hits the tank. Couldn't tell you for sure though.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

What do you use to hold in the humidity?
I see that you just have egg crate for the top of the tank are you planning on using anything else if you put frogs in this?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

You use all glass.... for humid... btw...looks good now.... :shock:   :lol:


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

I have added some clear saran wrap to the top of the tank. Holds humidity quite well. Until I have some money for glass pieces, this will work for now. I am about a week away from getting some azureus. I get a temp reading on the right side of 80deg, and the left side about 77


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

i think that looks GREAT!! i like it....a lot


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Tank has been up since May. Re-structured the water feature, and I like it a LOT better. Sorry for the crappy pics.

































New water feature, sorry for the dark pic


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice! Didn't leave a lot of room for air, did we?


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooooooooooooh. Stunning habitat!

--Diane


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Bry said:


> Nice! Didn't leave a lot of room for air, did we?


Am I missing something?? Is that because the plants are high??


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe i missed it, but what are you using for water circulation/filtration? i just can't see any bulkheads/hoses/etc in any of the pics. 

intrigued with paludariums lately, and love seeing how people get them done.

wonderful tank, btw. very nice looking.

-D


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

I am using a little Terra reptile water pump situated under a 7" false bottom which supports the land area. I do also have a small filter in the front left corner. One of those "all in one" filters that simulate a powerhead, but underwater(make sense?)  Not to mention, all the plant's roots are in the water, so they help with filtration also. There is also a layer of charcoal above the gravel layer in the substrate which controls odors.


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

reptileink said:


> Am I missing something?? Is that because the plants are high??


Don't take this the wrong way at all. Maybe it's just the picture, but in the most recent full viv shot, it looks as it you only have about 4-5 inches of air space above the substrate, and everything else is nothing but substrate. My first thought was "That's a LOT of substrate." Either way, it's a great-looking viv.


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Oh, no, it's a PALUDARIUM. I have 7" of water in the front. There is a cork bark wall to hide the false bottom, then there is substrate. The water is VERY Tannic, so that may be it. Check the first post in the thread when I first added the water and it was still clear


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Ahhh...that explains it. I thought you had modified it to the point where you eliminated the water area. I was thinking, "It looked really good before...why would he get rid of all that?" Hehe...


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Well, after 8 months, and 2 Azureus deaths, here is my tank again. I added glass tops to it, and a few more plants. I now have 2 Leucs in there, and plan on two more. They seem to be loving it! The fish never come out from behind the cork bark wall in front which is a bummer, but they are still alive and kicking. There is all sorts of growth, and some sphagum moss has actually regenerated and is growing nice. Snails are everywhere, but I don't mind them, they clean the tank for me. Here are some shots:

























A little buddy that lives in the "treetops"









Enjoy!


----------

